# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  اناشيد جدول الضرب مو الدست الي في الريضيات

## عفاف الهدى

لتحبب طفلك في تعليم جدول الضرب 

اخترت لكم اناشيد جدول الضرب 

من سلسلة صوت الطفولة التعليمية 

هيا نتعلم جدول الضرب 


جدول (1)

واحد في واحد يعطينا واحد *** بسم الإله نبدأ وهو اله واحد 
واحد في اثنين يساوي اثنين *** أمي وابي اثنان قلبي عشق الإثنين 
واحد في ثلاثة جوابها ثلاثة *** إن تنوي حرث المزرعة تحتاج للحراثة
واحد في أربعة حتما يساوي اربعة *** ديني دعاني للهدى درب الهدى ما اروعه
واحد في خمسة يساوي الرقم خمسة *** للإسلام أركان معودة خمسة
واحد في سته يساوي الرقم ستة *** للإيمان أركان معدودة في ستة 
واحد في سبعة يعطينا الرقم سبعة *** للأسبوع أيام افضلها الجمعة 
واحد في ثمانية يساوي ثمانية *** للجنة أبواب أعدادها ثمانية
واحد في تسعة يعطينا الرقم تسعة *** إن تأتي بيت النحلة يأتيك منها لسعة 
واحد في عشرة عشرة لا تزيد*** احفظ قولي وهذا من نشيد يزيد 

طبعا يزيد ولد المؤلف 

بس اني دايما استبدله ببشير 

وش رايكم 

اذا عجبتكم راح استرسل في كتابة باقي الأناشيد

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكووووورة ع الطرح الرائع .

وروحي شوفي نصيبك من التواقيع .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى تواجد  

ويسلموا عليه

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههه 
ينفع لئخوي 
يسلمووووووووووو خيه.

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووو
خيتوووو
على الطرح

يعطيكِ الف عافية

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكووووورة خيتوو ع الطرح
يفيد البزارين وااجد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

همسة الم

ملاك الروح

اسرار الليل 

يسلم لي مروركن

اهمشي انتن حافظات الجدول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نشيدة جدول (2)

اثنين ضرب اثنين يساوي اربعة ***الإسلام هدانا كي نتبعه
اثنين في ثلاثة يساوي الرقم سته *** الظلم ظلمات لا نقبله البته
اثنين ضرب اربعة جوابها ثمانية *** واجبات الصلاة أعدادها ثمانية 
اثنين ضرب خمسة تساوي الرقم عشرة *** كن طيب الاخلاق كن طيب العشرة
اثنين ضرب ستة يساوي اثني عشر *** ما أجمل المحبة تدوم للبشر
اثنين ضرب سبعة بأربعة عشر ***ما اكرم الصحابة لهم خير السير 
اثنين ضرب ثمانية تعطي ستة عشر ***كن صادقا ان تنقل او تأتي بالخبر 
اثنين ضرب تسعة ثمانية عشر ***نبينا محمد وهو خير البشر 
اثنين ضرب عشرة يعطيني عشرين ***الإسلام ديني وهو خير دين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

حلويييين بجد
يسلمو حبيتي عفاااف 
ربي يعطيكِ كل عاافية لاحرمنا مواضيييعك الحلوووة
تحياتي أختكِ .. الأمل البعيد

----------


## Hussain.T

يسلمووو  عفاف ع الطرح الرائع .

يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية .

ننتظر جديدك .

تحياتي .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأمل البعيد

شبل الطفوف

يسلم لي تواجدكم الرائع

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_ربي يعطيك ألف ألف عافية على الطرح الرائع_ 
_تسلمييييييييييييين يالغلا وبانتظار البقية_
_دمت بخير_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللؤلؤ يسلم لي مرورش الحلو 
نشيدة جدول (3)

ثلاثة في ثلاثة تساوي الرقم تسعة *** ما أجمل الأنهار جارية بسرعة 
ثلاثة في اربعة تساوي اثني عشر *** ما أجمل الضياء وهو قد انتشر
ثلاثة في خمسة تعطي خمسة عشر *** قد خلق الإنسان من انثى وذكر
ثلاثة في ستة بثمانية عشر ***جلد العنز خشن مليء بالشعر
ثلاثة في سبعة بواحد وعشرين *** من أجمل الأثمار ذاك المسمى التين
ثلاثة في ثمانية أربع وعشرين*** حديقتي ممتلئة فلا وياسمين 
ثلاثة في تسعة سبعة وعشرين***اكتبنا يا الهي من اصحاب اليمين
ثلاثة في عشر تساوي ثلاثين *** ختام قولي مسك ختامه نسرين

----------


## كبرياء

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــعطـيكـ العــــــــاافيهـ* 

*<< الحمد لله بــــــــــــعدها حافظتنه هع*

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلم لي مرورش كبرياء

ترى باسمع لش الحين

----------


## دموع الورد

مشكوره يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسلم لي مرورش الحلو

----------


## الحـوووت

يسلموا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرورك اسعدني

----------


## أبو سمر

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو

----------


## محرقية

لو سمحتي حبيبتي بغيت اعرف من وين احصل هالشريط في البحرين؟؟؟ ضروري لو سمحتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بالمحرقية 
حبيبتي والله ما اعرف بس هو من انتاج مؤسسة صوت الطفولة للأنتاج والتوزيع الفني 
وعندهم خصم خاص للمدارس والبيع بالتصريف والتوصيل مجانا 

بس ما ادري عن توزيعاتهم برى 

مركزهم بالرياض بس فيه في المكاتب اني ما خذته من عندنا بالقطيف 
اتوقع اتلاقيه بالمكاتب او محلات الأشرطه 
هو في ارقام وزي ما انتي عارفه ممنوع وضع الأرقام 
ان شاء الله قدرت افيدش خيو محرقية 
واهلا وسهلا فيش بينا

----------

